# Cat 277b anything special?



## ikold (Feb 8, 2004)

We are running a cat 277b this winter at a municipal airport. Is there anything special we need to do to maintain in the cold climate (northern Colorado). Anything for the track? Had looked at putting studs in the track but thought they would do more harm than good.

Can we run the same hydraulic fluid (0w 30), anything special for the track, engine or grease?


Thanks


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

With the ASV track you should not need any studs. We run a 267B and it powers through like a champ.


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

ikold;952683 said:


> We are running a cat 277b this winter at a municipal airport. Is there anything special we need to do to maintain in the cold climate (northern Colorado). Anything for the track? Had looked at putting studs in the track but thought they would do more harm than good.
> 
> Can we run the same hydraulic fluid (0w 30), anything special for the track, engine or grease?
> 
> Thanks


Try to keep heavy snow or mud clean from the tracks. They will freeze up and you will not move or if you can it will smoke the rubber off the boogie wheels. Other then that you got a awesome machine, the best in grading and riding over mud better then you can walk in it. Like any track machine it will slide around some but you will be okay, the MTL's are better then the CTL's.


----------



## bry03 (Nov 14, 2008)

i spray my boogie wheels with RV antifreeze it helps keep them iceing from the heat of the machine when your done for the night


----------

